# Bailey has a new favorite treat!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Grapes.... one of my grapes rolled off my plate and he snatched it up and ran away from me. I don't recall anything bad about them, so I let him have it. He loved it, he actually did all the tricks he knew for another one and proceeded to walk on his hind legs in that cute please-put-me-in-the-circus-wearing-a-tutu look! 

Do your chi's like grapes too?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh No! Grapes are toxic to dogs. They love them but are not good for them. I am sure that the one won't make him sick but...keep an eye on him.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

no grapes are on the top 10 no no list


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh nooo ive been letting my 2 have the odd grape now and again cause the love them didnt know they were bad for them i will not be giving them any more 

xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yep definately a no no!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Grapes, rasins , saltanas are all bad


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You just beat me with the raisins!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

No no no! Grapes are very bad! Boss loves them too (I found out after I dropped one and he gobbled it down before I could snatch it), so I have to really watch him when the kids are eating them. Usually I lock him up.

There is a list of "no no foods" on here somewhere.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

no grapes!!! i was so angry when i read in chihuahuas for dummies that grapes are ok to give your dogs as treats because they cause liver failure!!! poor dogs grapes are so tasty


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know that!!!!!!!!

He had 2 of them, as big as his mouth.... do you think I should take him to the emergency vet? He seems fine, running and playing acting like normal... OMG HELP!!!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Although the minimum lethal dosage is not known, grapes and raisins can be toxic to dogs when ingested in large quantities. The symptoms are gastrointestinal signs including vomiting and diarrhea, and then signs of kidney failure with an onset of severe kidney signs starting about 24 hours after ingestion. The amount of grapes eaten varied between 9 oz. and 2 lbs., which worked out to be between 0.41 and 1.1 oz/kg of body weight. It has been reported that two dogs died directly from the toxicity, three were euthanized due to poor response to treatment and five dogs lived.

Due to the severity of the signs and the potential for death, the veterinarians at the National Animal Poison Control Center (NAPCC) advocate aggressive treatment for any dog believed to have ingested excessive amounts of grapes or raisins, including inducing vomiting, stomach pumping and administration of activated charcoal, followed by intravenous fluid therapy for at least 48 hours or as indicated based on the results of blood tests for kidney damage.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Why exactly are these bad? 

I don't feed my dogs fruit to begin with, but say onions... our old dogs ate scraps with onion in them their entire lives. No issues and they were quite healthy. 

So... why are all these things bad all of a sudden? What studies were done? Anyone have any info?

edited... somewhat snarth'd


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

So what do i do???!!!!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

If you google grapes dogs, you'll find a lot of articles about the toxicity of grapes. If you have something to make him throw up, I think I would. At least you'll get out what hasn't been digested. From what I've read, it doesn't have to be a large quantity to cause the kidneys to shut down, so watch him very closely for going off his food and any decrease in urination! It wouldn't hurt to call the emergency vet clinic and see what they say.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i agree my father had a shitzu for 15 yrs and he fed him a packet ochocolate buttons every single night. he lived to be 15 but towards the end the last few yrs he was blind and subject to the occasional fits . my dad was of the old school and thought not feeding dogs human food was rubbish has he had done it all hes life!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh poor you. dont panic my granddaughter acually fed my daughters yorkie a grape ( well we stopped her feeding it so not sure if the dog had eaten any ) but she was fine


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok we called the emergency vet and we are to rush him in right now... OH GOD PLEASE WISH US LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! What have I done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

good luck you and baily xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ive been givin my 2 grapes and they are ok well i hope they are
i wont be doing it again hope everythings ok


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

im sure baily will be fine like mazzathemad said she has fed them to her dogs but good luck little baily boy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont beat yourself up, it does sound ridiculous that grapes are toxic. At least Bailey is in good hands now, Im keeping everything crossed for him.
Sadly its the ratio that kills alot of little dogs, what would barely be a mouthful to a lab is a feast to a chihuahua.
I think we all love Bailey on this forum, quirky little man!!
Feel better soon...


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Grapes are a no, no, but in large amounts, which to a chi wouldn't take much, but I wouldn't have rushed Bailey to the vet unless he looked ill. Our Dalmation ate an entire bowl of grapes, with not even a tummy ache. We never left a bowl out again where he could reach it though.He also ate an entire box of expensive chocolates at Christmas off the counter, and not even an upset tummy.
Dogs can also choke on grapes if they swallow them whole. I'm sure Bailey will be fine, but do let us know how he is. Rochelle.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure 2 shouldnt do any damage, I would be very suprised if they did. Since he wasnt showing any signs of being Ill from theme. But My Collie got ahold of a cookies and cream white chocolate candy bar from xmas one year. We all panicked and she didnt even get sick or anything. We were suprised, sum dogs have stronger stomachs and bodies than other dogs. But that was a one time thing. Good luck lil bailey.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

As far as the chocolate goes, it has nothing whatsoever to do with how strong the dogs stomach is, it has to do with what kind of chocolate and how it is made. Even if they have eaten chocolate once or twice with no ill effects, it doesnt mean they will be so fortunate the next time. 
Kind of like your babies playing in the street. Just cause they did it once and got by with it, doesnt meant they can do it twice.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm getting ready to go to bed, but I'm dying to know that Bailey is okay! I hope we get an update soon


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm sure he's fine but then again he's a smaller guy. i'll look forward to seeing what happend.

Mine have had a few but was fine


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hollysmommy said:


> I'm getting ready to go to bed, but I'm dying to know that Bailey is okay! I hope we get an update soon


Me too!! I'm getting ready to go into work and I thought "I have to go check on Bailey before I leave!" My husband was like "what?!" LOL! So I hope that Bailey is OK and it was all a false alarm. I bet he will be fine. I can't imagine that one grape is going to do any damage. But please update us and let us know how he is!

Brodysmom


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Are bananas on the bad food list for dogs? My pugs and pom have been fed 2-3 grapes a night for years now and they haven't had a problem, I'll let her know that they are bad for them and not to feed them grapes anymore!!!! You learn something new every day! I hope Bailey is ok! hes such an adorable little guy!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Bananas are a wonderful treat for dogs, as well as apples. As it's been said, some dogs can handle different foods better than other's.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

ok good because Gizzie loves bananas lol


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww I hope our little guy well be ok. Kim please update us we are getting worried. 

I dont feed Chico Human food. But Others might sneak somthing thinking it's ok. So I will put the list of the no no food were evryone can see.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

any news on baby baily?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor bailey  i hope hes doing okay. i never let a grape drop anywhere but my mouth, yum! bailey is a strong one, he will be okay


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Apples yes but dont you have to be careful of apple seeds?


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Good thoughts going out to Bailey from Bruce, Lola, and Beth! We'll be watching for an update.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

Please update us on bailey. We all care so much about him. You are a great mom so please don't beat yourself up about this. Who would imagen that grapes are bad. It was a honest mistake that almost all of us have made.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh NO!! Hope Bailey is OK! I did accidentally feed Izzy 2 grapes back around Christmas time. At the time I didn't know they could be lethal. She is fine.....I just know now not to ever do that again and how lucky I am to not have experienced a problem.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there an UPDATED list? Beucase i know there is stuff being added all the time. and the other one is kinda old , i think i'll try and find one


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I was searching for lists about a month ago and all anyone really had listed was what I had seen on the sticky here. I tried vets and other people just posting things they had found. So if you find anything please post it. I haven't had any luck yet. Of course I haven't given her any "people treats" since her little chicken fiasco the other day...


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Good thoughts sent out to Bailey and family from our crew, *hugs*


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

(((((HUGS))))) to you and Bailey, How is he today.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE for your kind words, thoughts and prayers!!! It means a lot to me! **HUGS**

Ok, after a long night, Bailey seems to be fine!

We ended up not going to the emergency vet, mainly because it was over an hour drive and he was vomiting like crazy! Right after hubby got off the phone with the emergency clinic, someone called back and said that we should induce vomiting (with peroxide) and bring him in... well he was puking/freaking out so much there was no way to bring him all the way there!!

So after a few calls we finally got a hold of our vet, he said to just watch Bailey and bring him in in the morning if he showed signs of anything unusual! 

He ended up throwing up most of the second grape (he ate 2) and lots of liquid. So, that cut his "lethal dose" of grape stuff on half. After he was done puking which took about 10 minutes, he wanted to be held by me. He slept for about 5 minutes and then woke up, caught a look at the cat and wanted down. Then he ran off to play with her.

He has been fine, acting normal all night! He is eating, drinking and just being himself! We called the vet back this morning to see what else we should do, he said again to just watch for signs of not drinking/peeing/eating and not being himself. So far, so good! 

If he does end up going in, he will be put on IV fluids and kept over night for tests and stuff. FINGERS CROSSED this nightmare is over!!!

I was sobbing and panicking all damn night! I knew I should have checked the NO-NO list I have on my fridge before letting him have the grapes, but I thought "its just a grape" I didn't think it could hurt him... its FRUIT!!!!

Ughhhhhh, I am SO mad at myself! I could have lost my baby .... talk about being a DUMB mommy!!!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

never mind its over now thank goodness so relieved baily is ok no more grapes little man i bet you wont even have them in the house again


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better, Don't beat yourself up we all try to be prefect mommie and daddies but sometime we forget a thing or 2.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh my goodness i know that grapes are bad for dogs but i seriously thought it would take a large quantity and over a period of time for them to actually have detrimental effects but i guess chihuahuas are much more fragile! i'm so glad bailey is ok!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hi im so glad wee bailey is ok and thanks for bringing this to my attention
there will be no more grapes for my 2

xxx mandy zac and honey x


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up. If you only new some of the things my guys have gotten in their tummies with or without me knowing, and everyone was fine. Bailey will be too. I didn't realize how sick he got from the grapes. I'm so glad he's feeling better. To tell you the truth I probably would have given Peek one thinking, "how bad could one grape be?"
You taught me a lesson too. Rochelle.


----------



## IHeartBK (Jan 27, 2009)

Munchkin CSC said:


> Glad to hear he is doing better, Don't beat yourself up we all try to be prefect mommie and daddies but sometime we forget a thing or 2.


Yes, I agree. What's important now is that he's well and you know for next time.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Phew. Glad to hear that wee Bailey is fine!!
I am just hme from work and couldnt wait to get the laptop on to see if there was an update.
Dont beat yourself up about it, we can all make mistakes.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

glad he's doing much better! i always check my list before giving him something, even though it's just fruit dogs are more sensitive to things then us humans...hehe. i recently gave mine some cucumbers and lettuce o_o


----------



## v**k**f (Feb 9, 2009)

I am glad to hear that all is well. What a relief. Glad you posted your question on here and everyone was so quick to respond. Great Job Group!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is one list I found, I can't remember whats already stickied tho...
http://www.healthypet.com/library_view.aspx?id=133
After reading it tho I didn't see grapes. I know it's on almost every other list I've read tho.

http://www.barkleyandpaws.com/Dogs/Health/25_Human_Foods_Toxic_To_Dogs_20070529201/

This one has a poison emergency number to call:
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/ask-the-expert/ask-the-expert-poison-control/people-foods.html


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I am so glad he is OK now. Please don't beat yourself up over it. Now we all know that we should not feed grapes. I never knew they were that bad either. *hugs*


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

So glad that Bailey is OK! He's a tough little man!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, its been a little over 24 hours now since he had the grapes. He is still running, playing and being a goof ball. Still eating/drinking/peeing like usual and begging for anything he can try and get. 

I think he will be ok, he really is one tough little monkey!!! 

Just to clear something up, as I think there may have been some confusion... Bailey didn't get sick from the grapes, he was fine and acting completely normal. 

It was after we called the animal hospital and they said to induce vomiting with peroxide and bring him in, that he began puking. 

He drank that stuff with no hesatation... thinking it was a treat most likely... and not even 20 seconds later he was vomiting all over. It was SO gross, he was so scared too. UGH


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwwww glad the wee fellas ok now poor wee bailey 

kisses to bailey and big licks from zac and honey


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so glad he's okay 

Can you post what they had you give him to make him vomit please? I would like to know in case my dog ever gets into anything she shouldn't.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

peroxide , i'm going to have to pick some of that up to keep on hand! 

glad he's oh k, please don't beat your self up over this, you didn't know, you learn from the things you do.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure, they said to give him 1 teaspoon, he didn't drink _all_ of it but it worked! Hubby put it in a bowl and gave it to Bailey like it was something yummy, he drank it down with no problem until it hit his tummy and went to work... he ran straight to his blanket and laid down as low to the ground as he possibly could... it was so horrible, I hope none of you ever have to do that!!!!!!!!!! :sad5:

He is laying on me right now snoring away, I think he forgave me, I wish I could forgive myself. I just can't believe I didn't look at the list, I knew I should have but it just didn't seem a couple innocent grapes could possibly take his life! ale:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> I'm so glad he's okay
> 
> Can you post what they had you give him to make him vomit please? I would like to know in case my dog ever gets into anything she shouldn't.


*hydrogen peroxide* use for inducing vomiting and also 3 drops of that and some honey into your dogs water and it will cure Kennel cough. I have lots of home remedies for stuff like that.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe you should make a thread and see if one of the mods can sticky it!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> Maybe you should make a thread and see if one of the mods can sticky it!!


I was thinking about it, but some people arent to keen on home remedies. Old wives tales and what not. But I have proven atleast a dozen or so work.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, you can always post them and those of us that want to use them can!  I know I'd like to see them!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> Well, you can always post them and those of us that want to use them can!  I know I'd like to see them!


Well I decided to post them, See if they are helpful in any way.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I was so worried for Bailey. Thank god his ok. 

I went to the list and print it out after I read this thread. I only feed Chico dog foods and treats. But because my house is full of people all the time and they love Chico they might give him something with out me knowing thinking it's ok and I'm being paranoid. This list well help them and me know. Whats good and bad human food.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Munchkin CSC said:


> Well I decided to post them, See if they are helpful in any way.


Did you post it? Were?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad it all worked out for little Bailey! The majority of the time most dogs will be fine with a little bit of bad foods the problem is you cant tell for sure if your pup has a weakened system that maybe wont tolerate something until they eat it.
I never give mine people food coz I dont think they need it, I spend a fortune on top quality dog food for them instead. Sadly my streets are so messy they end up picking up all sorts to eat. Luckily they show no interest in fruit, probably coz they are busy trying to vaccum up all the spilled takeaways, biscuits and toast they find on the pavement!!.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey loves fruit and veggies and anything else that happens to come his way. I don't see the harm in _occasional_ table food (will be checking the list more closely now) that is given in moderation, especially if used as a treat. Bailey does have expensive, good quality food and treats, but I do like to give him a SMALL human food treat now and again.

My cats have gotten table scraps over the years (way more then I give him) and they are still doing great. Well, with the exception of Fluffy, who is dying from something even the vet can't figure out. He thinks its just her time, she is almost 13 after all.  

Until her condition though, they have been happy, healthy and full of life. The other cat is almost 14 now and still plays like a kitten most days. 

Besides, I know I would hate eating the same ole thing day in and day out. *Just my opinion though! *


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I lets dodge have small amounts of good human foods . He seems to thrive the reason i do it is because he eats so so little and i would rather he ate something then nothing at all.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Whew! We're so glad to hear Bailey is okay. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Baily and you.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> Did you post it? Were?


in Chi Questions, that Section.


----------

